

Announcing hubot integration for Kandan - sgrove
http://cloudfuji.com/blog/2012/05/11/hubot_stops_by_for_tea.html

======
tadruj
hubot now counts as our official pet and as our new company feed provider. I'd
wish for Stripe integration, so the gong plays every time we earn money. Great
work with hubot on Kandan.

